# Old skool Cerwin Vega Stroker dvc 4ohm should I buy it?



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Was the dvc 4ohm stroker made for home or auto use? I know they can b used for both but would like to find out more on this model.
Do you guys think 150.00 is to much for one? Its used but works fine.
Can it b dropped to 2ohm?
Load me up on the info fellas.... I maybe picking one up but its been 14 long years since i heard them, so all the help I can get is appreciated.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Nobody knows? Daing.......must be to old skool for you youngsters.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Nobody knows? Daing.......must be to old skool for you youngsters.


Wired in parallel will give u 2 ohms


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

MUFASA said:


> Wired in parallel will give u 2 ohms


What he said...

I guess that price is about right if it's in mint condition and you just want to own one, but your money would be better spent on something modern.

Chances are good if it was given RMS power in a box, it would fall apart eventually, the glue is old on that thing and the spiders are brittle by now.

If that happens, you will own a 150 dollar paperweight, I don't think there are any recones for them anymore.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info homies.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Get that shit... I had a newer cervin vega striker and it was ridiculous loud. I can only imagine how good the old school shit it.


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yup fuck alot of this modern shit I got two os vega series pound harder than a lot of this new over priced shit 
150 is a good price and yes they can be reconed and they only need 600 watts to get em going I've owned three 
Of them 15 inch all monsters put one up against alot of systems and almost always came out wining for the price 
Can't beat em


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

Buy it if u haven't old school cerewins are some of the best subs especially the striker and it can be dropped down to 2 ohms in parallel


----------

